# Failed 1st cycle - I have some questions...



## Suzy56Sue (Jun 29, 2010)

I have just gone past 2ww and the test has stated negative
but I have had no stomach cramps or bleeding during this time .
Does this mean that the 2 embryos put back in did not attach to
the womb lining and have just died ??
Also how soon after stopping the progesterone
suppositories should I come on ? 
Any help would be greatly appreciated 
sue 
sorry I've put this in the wrong area I will put a new one
on the other board


----------

